# Young Willy



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice looking  YOUNG  man.

(I'd NEVER name my son "Willy".....LOL.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 5, 2016)

Many thanks Ken,  classic country is the best country!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Sure agree with that, tnt. I've got over 200 songs in my playlist and 98% are classics. Here is a sample.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice Ken, I just knew the old Willie.   Here's another of his songs from way back then.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, I'd never guess that was Wiilie..til he started singin', of course.  He got better and better with age.


----------



## jnos (Jan 5, 2016)

And here is Willie with Merle Haggard more recently:

[video]https://youtu.be/A6c6eUeoa9Q[/video]


----------

